# Fry of some sort?



## Giddy012 (Feb 16, 2007)

I tried a taking a pic, but my camera isn't very good. I'm guessing it is either from my Molly of Platy. But to me they look smaller than I thought either one of those were, even when first born. I'm only wondering about this because I have five Cories and out of the five 4 have paired up and have been showing signs of what I beleive to be Cory courtship. Does anyone have photos of the above mentioned fry, at maybe about a day old? I would really like to know who the mother is.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Platy fry are generaly smaller then molly fry but they look exactly the same at the day old stage. You will probably have to wait a week or so til they start getting their colors to tell.


----------



## Giddy012 (Feb 16, 2007)

So far so good, both fry are still alive. Since one of the fish in question was my first fish by I didn't really pay attention to what it was, but after looking at the lfs she a Swordtail. The larger of the two has a small black spot on it's tail, so I'm thinking the Swordtail had the fry. And it's really funny, I'm not sure if this is all that normal or not but she stays close to the breeder net alot. Could just be my imagination.


----------

